# Funky Joint stuff



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

So I'm currently having joint swelling and stiffness more than usual.

My background is Hashimoto's with normal Labs, other than High antibodies, Low Vit D and Low Ferritin.

My endo started me on 50,000 units of Vit D2 1xwk for 12 weeks, and just an over the counter iron that she said I could take if I wanted.

The joint problems hit heavy a couple of weeks ago. I did my morning bootcamp as usual, didn't really notice anything although the military presses seemed to strain my shoulder a bit but nothing major.
By noon I couldn't lift anything with my right arm and it appeared that my sternoclavicular joint was out. It was about twice the size of the left side and I couldn't move my arm in front of my body at all.
I contacted my trainer who thought that was very weird but gave me a motion to get it back in by pushing on the doorjam opposite my arm.
I tried and it hurt like crazy but felt like I was on the right track but I couldn't get it to pop back in. Finally I convinced my husband to push as hard as he could stand on the joint. (I really didn't want to go into the Doctor, I had a race 5 days away)
That seemed to help a little although I never heard or felt a pop. I iced it and and used Ibuprofen and my range of motion continued to improve and now its fine, only I can't where my purse on that side, and the seat belt bothers it sometimes, still a little inflammed.
Ok, if you're still reading I commend you...
So if any of you know what Ragnar is this will make a little more sense. 5 days after the joint flare up I ran Ragnar, which was a total of 18 miles, ran in 3 legs spread out over about 32 hours. You run then cram into a car and drive to another drop off.

Despite my best efforts to stretch, I got stiff, real stiff and sore.
So the next week I went a on vacation, did lots of walking, and hiking and now 2weeks later my right leg is wonky. I'm trying to hide it but I do have a little limp. I thought it was muscle and tried to roll it out but it seems it's the hip, and sometimes the knee. I tried running this morning with no luck. I would be limping, it just didn't work.

I'm thinking of seeing a Rheumatologist. Could this all just be a hashi's joint flare?

I've read so many different things about positive ANA test's, and my endo said that Hashi's can cause a false positive ANA, what the? I did have a positive Smooth muscle anti-body test which pretty much goes hand in hand with a positive ANA.
I'm really sick of doctor appts but do any of you think this could be RA?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW - I'm amazed that anyone could do any of what you said. I'm such an exercise wimp but have been blessed with a good metabolism and ability to tone easily - mostly with yoga and yard or home projects.

I believe your issue is what you said you already have been DX'd with "Low Vit D and Low Ferritin"

Once those levels raise your joint and muscle issues should resolve. I used to have terrible pain all the time, especially while on anti thyroid medications and even after my TT, while better I still hurt. I supplemented iron - it gave me issues so I had endometrial ablation, I supplement daily with 5K IU of D.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Keba said:


> So I'm currently having joint swelling and stiffness more than usual.
> 
> My background is Hashimoto's with normal Labs, other than High antibodies, Low Vit D and Low Ferritin.
> 
> ...


I am thinking Vitamin D. Could be triggering the antibodies.

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting and food for thought about the vitamin D thing.
So confusing though. One thing you read says it's good....helps with hair loss, fatigue, etc, and then you read another study.
Who and what do you believe?
Maybe sunlight is the best thing....but then again, that gives you skin cancer. Uggghh!!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Vitamin D2? Oh-h....you want Vitamin D3, if you supplement.

Those megadoses are contraindicated in more recent studies:

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/news/media/releases/vitamin_d_more_may_not_be_better

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130501192929.htm


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

I've read so many things on Vit D and the pro's and con's and ran across supplementing D3 not D2.
Other than the headaches and sleep disruptions are there any other good reasons for D3 vs. D2?

I haven't noticed a difference yet with my first weekly dose, only intense headaches but it's also that time of month so they could be from that.

I'm still unable to run, and can only walk fast, not that fast.
That frustrates me so much because that is my saving grace. Good for the body and soul!

Also I wanted to add that I was out of the range on Vit-D. 25 OH (32-100) so I don't argue that I need it. I've also had skin cancer and use sunscreen on a regular basis...Oh and I live in Seattle. So ya I may need it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Vit-D. 25 OH (32-100)


You need to shoot for around 80-90. For me, I feel hyper if I am at 100.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Besides the thyroid, how are your other hormones? Cortisol, DHEA, estrogen, testosterone, etc?

Interesting you took the prescription 50,000 IU / week of Vitamin D and noticed problems thereafter. I also took the same amount a couple of years ago and noticed what seemed like a flare-up of symptoms shortly thereafter. Other medications were also being adjusted around the same time, so I can't point solely to the Vitamin D, but I suspect it had *something * to do with it.

Since then I've been taking much smaller doses, in the neighborhood of 2,000 - 5,000 IU / day of Vitamin D3. Other vitamins, such as A & K, can supposedly help your body work with the D3.

Between going on Nature-Throid, going gluten-free, and working on getting testosterone & estrogen (estrogen & testosterone, in your case) to good levels, this has alleviated much of the joint pain, stiffness, popping, and clicking. With all the joint problems, I was surprised to learn my RA Factor was negative when tested, and the rheumy wanted nothing to do with me. So hormones definitely play a role here, and I wonder if it is just a thyroid flare-up like you mentioned, or else something else being amiss.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

When I took the 50K megadose a couple years ago, my RA flared up BIG time. I've since heard others with RA experienced the same thing. So those of us with Rheumatoid Arthritis are not big fans of anything but moderate doses of D3.

Another interesting thing I've learned on my RA forum. [RA is an autoimmune disease, just to be clear.] People with most autoimmune diseases do NOT process vitamin D, from sunshine or from supplements, normally. So you could take a gazillion units of Vitamin D and your blood test values might not even budge....particularly if you're in flare mode.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

The joint problems started prior to starting Vit D so I don't believe they're connected.

These are my current hormone levels.

FERRITIN Latest Range: 11-307 ng/mL 23 
CREATININE Latest Range: 0.5-1.5 mg/dL 0.7 
EGFR Latest Range: >60 mL/min 93 
EGFR (BLACK) Latest Range: >60 mL/min 113 
ALT (GPT) Latest Range: 14-54 U/L 20 
AST(GOT) Latest Range: 15-41 U/L 21 
TSH Latest Range: 0.34-5.60 uIU/mL 1.05 
FREE T3 Latest Range: 2.2-4.3 pg/mL 3.4 
THYROXINE,FREE Latest Range: 0.57-1.25 ng/dL 0.97 
ANTI THYROGLOBULIN Latest Range: 0-4 IU/mL 8 (H) 
ESTRADIOL No range found 92 
FSH,SERUM No range found 3.35 
PROLACTIN Latest Range: 3.3-26.7 ng/mL 10.8 
17-OH PROGSTRN No range found 130 
DHEA SO4,SERUM Latest Range: 23-266 ug/dL 110 
TESTOSTERONE,TOT SRM Latest Range: 14.00-76.00 ng/dL 26.80 
TESTOSTERONE,FREE Latest Range: 0.0-2.2 pg/mL 0.3 
SEX HORM BND GLB No range found 91.7 
FREE ANDROGEN IND No range found 1.0 
HGB A1C Latest Range: 4.0-6.0 % 5.5 
EST AVG GLUCOSE No range found 111 
ANTI TPO Latest Range: 0-9 IU/mL 7 
VITAMIN D (25 OH) Latest Range: 32.0-100.0 ng/mL 25.0 (L)

I ended up getting a deep tissue massage last night and she said my hip rotation was out. I'm hoping to see a difference when I run tonight.


----------

